# Dogs in Hot Cars



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Dogs in Hot Cars*

As the summer approaches, make sure we don't leave our "loved ones" baking in a hot car.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Dogs in Hot Cars*

Let me add !!!!!!! as 90-100 deg hits !! never walk the pup on a hard surface - asphalt can reach 160 deg in full sun - if you think this is not true ! always walk the pup when you are barefooted - LOL


----------

